#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Wie Asbest die Lungen schädigt >

## aerzteblatt.de

Lausanne ? Immunologen berichten in Science (2008; doi: 10.1126/science.1156995), wie Asbest die Lunge schädigt und warum ein Medikament gegen rheumatoide Arthritis dies verhindern könnte.Die Inhalation von Asbest und anderen Gesteinsstäuben führt in der ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

